# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  تخيل أختك تصارحك انها تعيش قصة حب

## غسان

_تخيل أختك تصارحك انها تعيش قصة حب_ 

_الموضوع عبارة عن موقف لو وضعت فيه ماذا ستكون ردة فعلك ؟_ 
_تخيل انه في يوم من الايام صارحتك شقيقتك وقالت لك :_  
_انها تعيش قصة حب مع شاب ماذا ستكون ردة فعلك_ 
_هل ستثور وتوسعها ضربا وربما مزقت جسدها ؟_  
_ام انك ستتفهم الموقف وتكتم غيضك وتبحث عن الهدف من هذه العلاقة ؟_ 
_ام ستعمل على التفريق بينهما بأي وسيله وتبدأ في فرض طوق امني_  
_وحصار رهيب حول شقيتك ؟_ 
_وهل ستخبر جميع افراد الاسرة ام ستتكتم على الموضوع و تحله بمفردك ؟_  
_ماذا ستفعل بالضبط ؟ هذا السؤال ليس موجه للرجل فقط_ 
_بل لك انتِ ايضاً اختي بما ان الموضوع يخصك وانت جزء منه ماذا في نظرك على_  
_الرجل ان يفعل في هذه الحاله ؟_ 
_وبطلب من الجميع يجاوب بكل صراحة..._ 
_وكل منا له وجهة نظر ويجب علينا احترامهااااااا_

----------


## M7MD

والله يا غسان الموضوع غريب على مجتمعنا

انا بعرف في مجتمعات تانية بكون الأمر أكتر بساطة و بكون عادي كتير 

بس بمجتمعنا هذا الشي ممنوع و مرفوض

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

والله الي انا شايفو انو ما حد متجرأ ومجاوب والكل بتفادى هالموضوع ... بجوز لانو مجتمعنا ما وصل لمرحلة يتقبل فيها انو الواحد اختو تحب شاب .... والدليل هون ما في حد رد ..... وانا اصلا ما كنت بدي ارد بس لفت انتباهي عدم الرد من احد على موضوع كان ممكن يوخذ نقاش واسع...

والله وبكل صراحة ما رح اعرف شو رح اعمل .... بس يالنهاية في عدة حلول للموضوع وباستخدام العقل اولا ... مش اي شي ثاني

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

انا كنت اتصيد حد يرد رد مثالي ويقلي عادي بس ما حد وقع بالفخ

----------


## زهره التوليب

اول شي انا متأكده 100% ان مافي اخت ممكن تصارح اخوها الا اذا كانت واثقه ومتأكده انه رح يتقبل هالشي ويفهم منها
الاساس ان الاخ والاخت هم بئر اسرار بعض..والمفروض الاخ يتقبل من اخته ويحاول يساعدها ويقومها ويحل المشكله..ويتابعها...احسن ما يضربها وبعدين مارح يعرف شو بصير مع اخته..ويساعدها ماتغلط بالاخص انه هو بيعرف نفسيات الشباب وافكارهم اكتر منها وقادر انه يحلل تصرفاتهم..طبعا مافي اخ بالدنيا بيقبل اخته تقعد او تحكي تلفون مع شب..الا اذا كان بدون دم...يعني انا مابحكي عن العلاقات الغلط..انا بحكي عن دقات القلب او عن العلاقات المزبوطه
انا شخصيا بحكي لاخواني كل شئ عني..واخوي  قريب جدا مني

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ردي عالموضوع موجود في كرسي الاعتراف

دوروا عليه 

و غيره ما في كلام

شكراً عالموضوع غسان

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee 					 
_ردي عالموضوع موجود في كرسي الاعتراف

دوروا عليه 

و غيره ما في كلام

شكراً عالموضوع غسان



لانه بحلم فيك وبردك يا بتكتبه يا اسكت قال ادور عليه اما سوالف
_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اقتباس:
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_انا كنت اتصيد حد يرد رد مثالي ويقلي عادي بس ما حد وقع بالفخ_







وكم سمكة طلع معك :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha 					 
> _اقتباس:
>                                                                       المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee                      
> ردي عالموضوع موجود في كرسي الاعتراف
> 
> دوروا عليه 
> 
> و غيره ما في كلام
> ...


شايفه بالله  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_اول شي انا متأكده 100% ان مافي اخت ممكن تصارح اخوها الا اذا كانت واثقه ومتأكده انه رح يتقبل هالشي ويفهم منها
الاساس ان الاخ والاخت هم بئر اسرار بعض..والمفروض الاخ يتقبل من اخته ويحاول يساعدها ويقومها ويحل المشكله..ويتابعها...احسن ما يضربها وبعدين مارح يعرف شو بصير مع اخته..ويساعدها ماتغلط بالاخص انه هو بيعرف نفسيات الشباب وافكارهم اكتر منها وقادر انه يحلل تصرفاتهم..طبعا مافي اخ بالدنيا بيقبل اخته تقعد او تحكي تلفون مع شب..الا اذا كان بدون دم...يعني انا مابحكي عن العلاقات الغلط..انا بحكي عن دقات القلب او عن العلاقات المزبوطه
انا شخصيا بحكي لاخواني كل شئ عني..واخوي قريب جدا مني
_


 __
_انا معك بكل ما ذكرتي ..._

_بدي ارائكم شباب ...وصبايا .._
_ مش مجرد كلام عام ... وبصراحة .._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هات احكيلك الموضوع مش  كميا احنا بمجتمع دايما الفرض الغلط موجود واتوقع انه اي بنت رح تحكي رح تكون عارف هليون بالمية انه رح تنفهم غلط من ناحيه ثانية لا اتوقع في حد رح يقبل الا في حالات نادرة جدا جداجدا انا باقس ما تبقى لا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

هو بصراحه هالمجتمع ما برضا هيك شي بالمره, بس لا يعني انه المجتمع صح,, اغلب عادات المجتمع تخلف وما بعني انه نكون منفتحين لدرجه نبعد عن الدين.

الان يفترض يكون الشب محطه لاسرار اخته وتكون الثقف مبنيه بينهم وهاذ اساسا من التربيه لازم يكون موجود زي اي عاده الواحد بكتسبها من التربيه, للاسف العقل المتحجر بالمجتمع مسيطر لكن لو دققنا شوي بالمجتمع منشوف انه الشب بكون بحب وحده وهالوحده اخت لسين من الناس, وهو ما برضى على اخته تكون بتحب شب طيب انت ليش راضي على حالك تحب بنات العالم وعلى البنت الي بتحبها تكون هيك؟؟ يعني اخوها ببتوقع رح يرضى بالموقف هاذ ؟ و اي ردة فعل اله قارنها فيك انت.. اكيد رح يكون بناقض حاله,, يعني بنات الناس اه واخته ممنوع اللمس..

الدنيا الان جامعات والكل متحضر بالعقل والمنطق كل شي بنحل واسلوب النور بتوقع لازم ما يكون موجود, العين بالعين وزي ما بتقبل على بنات غير اختك بدك تقبل على اختك نفس الشي ونفس الموقف وتتقبل الموقف.

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_هو بصراحه هالمجتمع ما برضا هيك شي بالمره, بس لا يعني انه المجتمع صح,, اغلب عادات المجتمع تخلف وما بعني انه نكون منفتحين لدرجه نبعد عن الدين.

الان يفترض يكون الشب محطه لاسرار اخته وتكون الثقف مبنيه بينهم وهاذ اساسا من التربيه لازم يكون موجود زي اي عاده الواحد بكتسبها من التربيه, للاسف العقل المتحجر بالمجتمع مسيطر لكن لو دققنا شوي بالمجتمع منشوف انه الشب بكون بحب وحده وهالوحده اخت لسين من الناس, وهو ما برضى على اخته تكون بتحب شب طيب انت ليش راضي على حالك تحب بنات العالم وعلى البنت الي بتحبها تكون هيك؟؟ يعني اخوها ببتوقع رح يرضى بالموقف هاذ ؟ و اي ردة فعل اله قارنها فيك انت.. اكيد رح يكون بناقض حاله,, يعني بنات الناس اه واخته ممنوع اللمس..

الدنيا الان جامعات والكل متحضر بالعقل والمنطق كل شي بنحل واسلوب النور بتوقع لازم ما يكون موجود, العين بالعين وزي ما بتقبل على بنات غير اختك بدك تقبل على اختك نفس الشي ونفس الموقف وتتقبل الموقف.
_


 انت حكيت بشكل عام وما قلت شو رح تكون ردة فعلك انت ...عمار قسايمة ...مش سين من الناس

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
هو بصراحه هالمجتمع ما برضا هيك شي بالمره, بس لا يعني انه المجتمع صح,, اغلب عادات المجتمع تخلف وما بعني انه نكون منفتحين لدرجه نبعد عن الدين.

الان يفترض يكون الشب محطه لاسرار اخته وتكون الثقف مبنيه بينهم وهاذ اساسا من التربيه لازم يكون موجود زي اي عاده الواحد بكتسبها من التربيه, للاسف العقل المتحجر بالمجتمع مسيطر لكن لو دققنا شوي بالمجتمع منشوف انه الشب بكون بحب وحده وهالوحده اخت لسين من الناس, وهو ما برضى على اخته تكون بتحب شب طيب انت ليش راضي على حالك تحب بنات العالم وعلى البنت الي بتحبها تكون هيك؟؟ يعني اخوها ببتوقع رح يرضى بالموقف هاذ ؟ و اي ردة فعل اله قارنها فيك انت.. اكيد رح يكون بناقض حاله,, يعني بنات الناس اه واخته ممنوع اللمس..

الدنيا الان جامعات والكل متحضر بالعقل والمنطق كل شي بنحل واسلوب النور بتوقع لازم ما يكون موجود, العين بالعين وزي ما بتقبل على بنات غير اختك بدك تقبل على اختك نفس الشي ونفس الموقف وتتقبل الموقف.








			
				 انت حكيت بشكل عام وما قلت شو رح تكون ردة فعلك انت ...عمار قسايمة ...مش سين من الناس
			
		

_


 :Db465236ff:  طيب.. رأي يا استاذ احمد بتقبل الموضوع لانه على الاكيد الثقه رح تكون موجوده ...
تحياتي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ما ي حدا منكوا مجاوب عاى السؤال 

الي هو عنوان الموضوع 

كل واحد منا بيحكي بشكل عام

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

_ 




 طيب.. رأي يا استاذ احمد بتقبل الموضوع لانه على الاكيد الثقه رح تكون موجوده ...
تحياتي
			
		

....عالامانة هاي ردة فعلك ...
_

----------


## غسان

> _....عالامانة هاي ردة فعلك ..._


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_






....عالامانة هاي ردة فعلك ...




_


 عمرك لا تصدق لانه مش ضروري حد يصدق ويتقبل رأيك.. المهم الواحد مقتنع وخلص, بالعقل يا استاذ بتنحل الامور وحسب  الشغله نسبيه وهاذ الي عندي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee                      
ردي عالموضوع موجود في كرسي الاعتراف

دوروا عليه 

و غيره ما في كلام

شكراً عالموضوع غسان



لانه بحلم فيك وبردك يا بتكتبه يا اسكت قال ادور عليه اما سوالف

_


كل انسان له حق الحب للجنس الأخر  :Icon31: 

بس ما اظن انو هيك شي راح يكون بعيد عن عين الوالدة ابداً  :Icon31: 

يعني انا ما اتوقع انو في بنت بتحب الا و بتحكي لأمها :Icon31: 

من أول ما طلعت أختي على وجه الدنيا ما اذيتها و هي نفس الشي  :Icon31: 

بس اتوقع انو في هيك وقت لازم اعرف مين الشب و شو نيته و حطو الف خط على النية.....بعدين لكل حادث حديث

----------


## زهره التوليب

أحمد مادام مافي شي غلط...ليش بدي اخبي؟؟؟؟ بالنهايه احنا بشر والحب انخلق فينا مش ذنبي ولا ذنب اي حد.......
مادام الحب نظيف ومافيه اي غلط ..ومافي اي حرام انا بحكي لابوي اذا بدك...

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

رأيي وبكل صراحة ووضوح ... والله لاطخها وادفنها...لاخليها تندم عاليوم اللي انخلقت فيه ... شو تحب ما تحب يرحم جدها لما شاف جدتي بالغلط جوزوها اياه مشان يمحوا العار...

والله هاظ اللي ناقص ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_



أحمد مادام مافي شي غلط...ليش بدي اخبي؟؟؟؟ بالنهايه احنا بشر والحب انخلق فينا مش ذنبي ولا ذنب اي حد....... 
مادام الحب نظيف ومافيه اي غلط ..ومافي اي حرام انا بحكي لابوي اذا بدك...



_


 بالزبط...  :SnipeR (62):  واذا ما عجبك يا احمد عادي مش شرط بالكليه مشوفك ووقتها بعجبك :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_



رأيي وبكل صراحة ووضوح ... والله لاطخها وادفنها...لاخليها تندم عاليوم اللي انخلقت فيه ... شو تحب ما تحب يرحم جدها لما شاف جدتي بالغلط جوزوها اياه مشان يمحوا العار... 

والله هاظ اللي ناقص ...



_


 هاذ رأيك وانا بحترمه.. بس بالمقابل انت ممتوع تحب اي بنت وهاذ واجب عليك والا لازم نطخك وندفنك

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _رأيي وبكل صراحة ووضوح ... والله لاطخها وادفنها...لاخليها تندم عاليوم اللي انخلقت فيه ... شو تحب ما تحب يرحم جدها لما شاف جدتي بالغلط جوزوها اياه مشان يمحوا العار...
> 
> والله هاظ اللي ناقص ..._


ليش انت بتحب؟ انت بشر وهي لأ؟

----------


## غسان

> رأيي وبكل صراحة ووضوح ... والله لاطخها وادفنها...لاخليها تندم عاليوم اللي انخلقت فيه ... شو تحب ما تحب يرحم جدها لما شاف جدتي بالغلط جوزوها اياه مشان يمحوا العار...
> 
> والله هاظ اللي ناقص ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
_اردني اصلي .. رمثاوي كح_

----------


## غسان

> هاذ رأيك وانا بحترمه.. بس بالمقابل انت ممتوع تحب اي بنت وهاذ واجب عليك والا لازم نطخك وندفنك


_مزبوط .._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> هاذ رأيك وانا بحترمه.. بس بالمقابل انت ممتوع تحب اي بنت وهاذ واجب عليك والا لازم نطخك وندفنك


عمي انا بدي احب عكيفي واذا هي بتحب لاطخها واشرب من دمها وما حد يناقشني



_



ليش انت بتحب؟ انت بشر وهي لأ؟


_

_اولا انا هسه ما بحب ...ثانيا اذا انا حبيت غير لما اختي تحب..انا شب ...بلا ما نقعد نحكي حكي مثالي بعيد عن الواقع والحياة...احنا بمجتمعنا الشب بصير يحب والبنت لأ  وبتنكتب وصمة عار علي اذا بسمحلها تحب...مش عدوري بدو يتغير المجتمع والناس تتغير ...زي ما هي بدها تحب تراعي شعوري وموقفي كرجل شرقي_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
_رأيي وبكل صراحة ووضوح ... والله لاطخها وادفنها...لاخليها تندم عاليوم اللي انخلقت فيه ... شو تحب ما تحب يرحم جدها لما شاف جدتي بالغلط جوزوها اياه مشان يمحوا العار...

والله هاظ اللي ناقص ...





ليش ما تفاجئت
_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_



عمي انا بدي احب عكيفي واذا هي بتحب لاطخها واشرب من دمها وما حد يناقشني 





اولا انا هسه ما بحب ...ثانيا اذا انا حبيت غير لما اختي تحب..انا شب ...بلا ما نقعد نحكي حكي مثالي بعيد عن الواقع والحياة...احنا بمجتمعنا الشب بصير يحب والبنت لأ وبتنكتب وصمة عار علي اذا بسمحلها تحب...مش عدوري بدو يتغير المجتمع والناس تتغير ...زي ما هي بدها تحب تراعي شعوري وموقفي كرجل شرقي



_


 ممتاز وانت ليش بتقبل على بنات الناس يكونوا وصمة عار على اهلم و اخوتها زي ما بتحكي؟؟؟ ليش انت بتسمح لحالك تكون سبب مشكله ووصمة عار؟؟ زي ما بتخاف على اختك وانها ما تكون وصمة عار عليك لا سمح الله اذن لازم ترعي شعور الشباب الثانيين الي رح تحب اختهم.. اما اذا لا .. اسمحلي هاذ العقل المتحجر الي اله مسموح ولغيره لا واخته ممنوع اللمس وغيرها مسموح.

----------


## غسان

_والله  ياابوحميد انك كبرت بعيني كثير ... انا ضد رأيك تماما ... ولكن بحترم فيك صراحتك وجرأتك لكتابة رأيك مهما كانت النتائج ..._

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _عمي انا بدي احب عكيفي واذا هي بتحب لاطخها واشرب من دمها وما حد يناقشني
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اولا انا هسه ما بحب ...ثانيا اذا انا حبيت غير لما اختي تحب..انا شب ...بلا ما نقعد نحكي حكي مثالي بعيد عن الواقع والحياة...احنا بمجتمعنا الشب بصير يحب والبنت لأ  وبتنكتب وصمة عار علي اذا بسمحلها تحب...مش عدوري بدو يتغير المجتمع والناس تتغير ...زي ما هي بدها تحب تراعي شعوري وموقفي كرجل شرقي_


احمد...انا مابحكي عن القعده تحت الشجر..ولا قعده الكوفي شوب..ولا العلاقات المشبوهه..ومستحيل ادافع عنها شي يوم...افترض اني انا اختك..وخطبني فلان..وانت ماوافقت عليه واجيت انا ىحكيتلك فلان بصراحه بحبه..رح تطخني؟؟؟؟ لمجرد شعور انخلق بدون ارادتي؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله هالاحمد وبشهادتي انه روعه كمل كمل

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

استاذ احمد..

ممكن في نقطه ...
الان صارحتك اختك, الان لازم نعرف شو نهاية العلاقه (الحب)  يعني من البدايه منعرف شو النيه ومنخطبهم وبعدين ما في اي مشكله.. لكن اذا في قعود تحت الشجر وبالملعب بحجة الحب هاذ مرفوض نهائا.. يعني الحب ينتهي رسمي ما في اي مانع غير هيك هاذ اسمه مراهقه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> ممتاز وانت ليش بتقبل على بنات الناس يكونوا وصمة عار على اهلم و اخوتها زي ما بتحكي؟؟؟ ليش انت بتسمح لحالك تكون سبب مشكله ووصمة عار؟؟ زي ما بتخاف على اختك وانها ما تكون وصمة عار عليك لا سمح الله اذن لازم ترعي شعور الشباب الثانيين الي رح تحب اختهم.. اما اذا لا .. اسمحلي هاذ العقل المتحجر الي اله مسموح ولغيره لا واخته ممنوع اللمس وغيرها مسموح


هذا هو الكلام ...هذا هو العقل المتحجر بعينو... وانا عقلي متخلف كمان وما بفهم شي من هالحكي ...اللي بعرفوا انو اختي ممنوع تحب وهون خط احمر ...واذا اللي بحبها اهلها كانوا بفكروا زيي ببعد عنها او بخطبها فورا ... وهذا اللي عندي ورأيي بصراحة مستحيل افكر اغيرو




_



احمد...انا مابحكي عن القعده تحت الشجر..ولا قعده الكوفي شوب..ولا العلاقات المشبوهه..ومستحيل ادافع عنها شي يوم...افترض اني انا اختك..وخطبني فلان..وانت ماوافقت عليه واجيت انا ىحكيتلك فلان بصراحه بحبه..رح تطخني؟؟؟؟ لمجرد شعور انخلق بدون ارادتي؟؟؟


_

_لعاد كيف بدها تحب من بعيد لبعيد مث او لاسلكيا...ما دام صار في حب معناها في رقم تلفون ومسجات ومكالمات.وهون مستحيل تظل عايشه ...اما اذا كان من بعيد لبعيد وبدون حكي هذا تخويث مش حب واذا فكر يحكي معها بحكي معها بالخطبة وبس._

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ما كنت بدي ادخل لانه اذا بدخل بعلق و مش فاظي لكني اقول : 

الحب شعور روحاني خلقه الله فينا .. وهو ابدا مستحيل يكون عار بأي شكل .. و انا الان اتحدث عن الشعور السامي الذي يخالج القلب .. ولا احكي عن التلفونات و العلاقات المشبوهه .. لانه هذا انا ما بقبله على حالي انا الشب .. و اللي بعرفني بعرف انه هذا واقع عملي بالسبه الي .. اذا كنت انا انسان مكتمل الاراده و الكرامه اللانسانيه .. فان الفتاه كذلك .. بل هي اكثر رقة و عاطفية من الرجال بحسب المنطق 

انا شخصيا _ وليس على سبيل سرد المثاليات _ سوف اتعامل مع الموضوع بعقلانية محكمه ، و اقصد بالموضوع هنا ( شعور الحب الذي يخالج النفس رغماً عنا ) ولا اقصد طبعاً أي شيء مشبوة ، لانه محرم دينياً وهو شيء غير خاضع للنقاش نظرا لحكمة الشرعي 

اذا كان الحب محرم ، فلماذا تتطهر قلوبنا عندما نحب ، لماذا نلجأ لله عندما نحب ، لماذا نرى كل فضيلة بالكون عندما نحب ، لن احرم احداً هذا الشرف كما لا احرمه على نفسي 

كما انني لي رأي - قد يعتبره البعض متطرفاً - ارى ان الحب لا يمكن ان يقود الى اي فعل محرم او مشبوة او خارج عن القانون ، لانه و من منطلق الفضيله التي انبثق منها ، يحاول العاشق ان لا يدنس حبه بأي معكر 

لن أضرب اختي او العن اليوم اللي انخلقت فيه ، بل سوف أُكبر بها انها جاءت لي - اخوها - و هذا دليل انها لا تريد ان تقع بالخطأ

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_



ما كنت بدي ادخل لانه اذا بدخل بعلق و مش فاظي لكني اقول : 

الحب شعور روحاني خلقه الله فينا .. وهو ابدا مستحيل يكون عار بأي شكل .. و انا الان اتحدث عن الشعور السامي الذي يخالج القلب .. ولا احكي عن التلفونات و العلاقات المشبوهه .. لانه هذا انا ما بقبله على حالي انا الشب .. و اللي بعرفني بعرف انه هذا واقع عملي بالسبه الي .. اذا كنت انا انسان مكتمل الاراده و الكرامه اللانسانيه .. فان الفتاه كذلك .. بل هي اكثر رقة و عاطفية من الرجال بحسب المنطق 

انا شخصيا _ وليس على سبيل سرد المثاليات _ سوف اتعامل مع الموضوع بعقلانية محكمه ، و اقصد بالموضوع هنا ( شعور الحب الذي يخالج النفس رغماً عنا ) ولا اقصد طبعاً أي شيء مشبوة ، لانه محرم دينياً وهو شيء غير خاضع للنقاش نظرا لحكمة الشرعي 

اذا كان الحب محرم ، فلماذا تتطهر قلوبنا عندما نحب ، لماذا نلجأ لله عندما نحب ، لماذا نرى كل فضيلة بالكون عندما نحب ، لن احرم احداً هذا الشرف كما لا احرمه على نفسي 

كما انني لي رأي - قد يعتبره البعض متطرفاً - ارى ان الحب لا يمكن ان يقود الى اي فعل محرم او مشبوة او خارج عن القانون ، لانه و من منطلق الفضيله التي انبثق منها ، يحاول العاشق ان لا يدنس حبه بأي معكر 

لن أضرب اختي او العن اليوم اللي انخلقت فيه ، بل سوف أُكبر بها انها جاءت لي - اخوها - و هذا دليل انها لا تريد ان تقع بالخطأ 



_


 تماما :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _هذا هو الكلام ...هذا هو العقل المتحجر بعينو... وانا عقلي متخلف كمان وما بفهم شي من هالحكي ...اللي بعرفوا انو اختي ممنوع تحب وهون خط احمر ...واذا اللي بحبها اهلها كانوا بفكروا زيي ببعد عنها او بخطبها فورا ... وهذا اللي عندي ورأيي بصراحة مستحيل افكر اغيرو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لعاد كيف بدها تحب من بعيد لبعيد مث او لاسلكيا...ما دام صار في حب معناها في رقم تلفون ومسجات ومكالمات.وهون مستحيل تظل عايشه ...اما اذا كان من بعيد لبعيد وبدون حكي هذا تخويث مش حب واذا فكر يحكي معها بحكي معها بالخطبة وبس._


احمد انا اعطيتك مثال واضح,.,,وزيما حكى محمد الحب اشي روحاني..مش ضروري احكي معه ولا يحكي معي...يمكن هو مايعرف بحبي اله من اساسه..والي رح يمنعني مش خوفي من حد...خوفي من الله...ومادمت ما اخطأت برجع بحكيلك اذا بدي بحكي لابوي..ماعندي مشكله..وواثقه من تصرفاتي ومن نفسي....ومشان هيك مافي ستر مغطى بيني وبين اخواني

على كل حال الخلاف لايفسد للود قضيه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _ما كنت بدي ادخل لانه اذا بدخل بعلق و مش فاظي لكني اقول : 
> 
> الحب شعور روحاني خلقه الله فينا .. وهو ابدا مستحيل يكون عار بأي شكل .. و انا الان اتحدث عن الشعور السامي الذي يخالج القلب .. ولا احكي عن التلفونات و العلاقات المشبوهه .. لانه هذا انا ما بقبله على حالي انا الشب .. و اللي بعرفني بعرف انه هذا واقع عملي بالسبه الي .. اذا كنت انا انسان مكتمل الاراده و الكرامه اللانسانيه .. فان الفتاه كذلك .. بل هي اكثر رقة و عاطفية من الرجال بحسب المنطق 
> 
> انا شخصيا _ وليس على سبيل سرد المثاليات _ سوف اتعامل مع الموضوع بعقلانية محكمه ، و اقصد بالموضوع هنا ( شعور الحب الذي يخالج النفس رغماً عنا ) ولا اقصد طبعاً أي شيء مشبوة ، لانه محرم دينياً وهو شيء غير خاضع للنقاش نظرا لحكمة الشرعي 
> 
> اذا كان الحب محرم ، فلماذا تتطهر قلوبنا عندما نحب ، لماذا نلجأ لله عندما نحب ، لماذا نرى كل فضيلة بالكون عندما نحب ، لن احرم احداً هذا الشرف كما لا احرمه على نفسي 
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):  :Eh S(2):   :SnipeR (62):  
يارب تجيب اعلى علامه بالشعبه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

_



ما كنت بدي ادخل لانه اذا بدخل بعلق و مش فاظي لكني اقول : 

الحب شعور روحاني خلقه الله فينا .. وهو ابدا مستحيل يكون عار بأي شكل .. و انا الان اتحدث عن الشعور السامي الذي يخالج القلب .. ولا احكي عن التلفونات و العلاقات المشبوهه .. لانه هذا انا ما بقبله على حالي انا الشب .. و اللي بعرفني بعرف انه هذا واقع عملي بالسبه الي .. اذا كنت انا انسان مكتمل الاراده و الكرامه اللانسانيه .. فان الفتاه كذلك .. بل هي اكثر رقة و عاطفية من الرجال بحسب المنطق 

انا شخصيا _ وليس على سبيل سرد المثاليات _ سوف اتعامل مع الموضوع بعقلانية محكمه ، و اقصد بالموضوع هنا ( شعور الحب الذي يخالج النفس رغماً عنا ) ولا اقصد طبعاً أي شيء مشبوة ، لانه محرم دينياً وهو شيء غير خاضع للنقاش نظرا لحكمة الشرعي 

اذا كان الحب محرم ، فلماذا تتطهر قلوبنا عندما نحب ، لماذا نلجأ لله عندما نحب ، لماذا نرى كل فضيلة بالكون عندما نحب ، لن احرم احداً هذا الشرف كما لا احرمه على نفسي 

كما انني لي رأي - قد يعتبره البعض متطرفاً - ارى ان الحب لا يمكن ان يقود الى اي فعل محرم او مشبوة او خارج عن القانون ، لانه و من منطلق الفضيله التي انبثق منها ، يحاول العاشق ان لا يدنس حبه بأي معكر 

لن أضرب اختي او العن اليوم اللي انخلقت فيه ، بل سوف أُكبر بها انها جاءت لي - اخوها - و هذا دليل انها لا تريد ان تقع بالخطأ 


_



بتمنى منك تحتفظ بهالكلام على كمبيوترك الشخصي ولا تنشرو....اي حب شريف بتسولف عنو ... وحب روحاني ... هاي السواليف هي بداية انهيارنا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يارب تجيب اعلى علامه بالشعبه


من ثمك لابواب السما  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _
> 
> 
> بتمنى منك تحتفظ بهالكلام على كمبيوترك الشخصي ولا تنشرو....اي حب شريف بتسولف عنو ... وحب روحاني ... هاي السواليف هي بداية انهيارنا_


غلطان انت يا احمد....الدنيا لسه بخير...والناس النظيفه بعدها موجوده

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

قسما بالله اني تفاجأت بردود افعالكوا وما كنت متوقعها بالمرة ....

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _قسما بالله اني تفاجأت بردود افعالكوا وما كنت متوقعها بالمرة ...._


 :Db465236ff:  وانا كمان تفاجأت برده فعلك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

احمد الزعبي 
رايك شو بدك تعمل باختك حر تموتها تشنقها  تعدمها انت حر وهاد رايك  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
تجي بالحب وانه كلام فاضي لهون وقف واضرب بريك انت بتذكرني بحد بعرفه ما بصير تسخر ولا تحتقر مشاعر ما النا دخل فيها سيدي بلاش الحب اللي بتعرفه حبك لعيلتك لابوك لامك لصاحبك مش مشاعر خفيه ما بتقدر تقدرها بالله عليك خلينى بالمرحومة (( اختك)) ولا تغلط بتعريف الحب ما بحكي عن قلت الادب بحكي عن الحب وهناك فرق وفرق كبير بجوز مداركك ما وصلت تفرق بس اللي بنحكي عنه اشي وانه تحكي عن المشاعر اللي بتقوينا  اشي ثاني  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## غسان

_احمد معه حق ... الحب الروحاني والمقدس ... مش موجود ... او نادر الوجود ..._ 
_اصبحت الهواتف الليلية والقعدة تحت الشجرة ثاني يوم بالجامعة جزء لا يتجزء من الحب ... وحتى احيانا كثيرة لا يكون حب انما هو مجرد تسلاية من الشب .._
_._ 
_ولكن مهما كان لن يكون موقفي هو الضرب والشتم والمنع ... وانما التفهم قدر المستطاع ... واحاول فهم طبيعة العلاقة بالضبط وعلى اساسه اتصرف_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

تماما مثل ما حكت مها 

-------------------



واضح سيد احمد انك بتتكلم عن القعده تحت الشجر و التلفونات باخر الليل و و و والله ما بقدر اعدلك اياهم لانه ما بعرفهم ولا عمري جربتهم اصلا  :Db465236ff: 

لكن حبيبي احمد مين فينا اللي لازم ما ينشر كلامه اللي بحكي انه انا ما برضى على حالي اعمل علاقة ولدنة - وللي هوه انا - ولا اللي بحكي انا بدي اعمل و اختي لا 

لنفرض انه هالثنين مش انا و انت 

لو نظرت الهم من بعيد مين بتحكي انه ملتزم دينيا أكثر ؟ 

واضح من ردك هذا سيد احمد 



> _لعاد كيف بدها تحب من بعيد لبعيد مث او لاسلكيا...ما دام صار في حب معناها في رقم تلفون ومسجات ومكالمات.وهون مستحيل تظل عايشه ...اما اذا كان من بعيد لبعيد وبدون حكي هذا تخويث مش حب واذا فكر يحكي معها بحكي معها بالخطبة وبس._




انك بتفكر علاقات الولدنه هيه الحب ، 

لكني يا صديقي اتحدث عن شيء اخر ، و اه ، عن اللاسلكي هذا اللي مش عاجبك ، اللاسلكي هذا هوه اعنف حب ، و بنظري الشخصي هو اشرف حب 

اذا بدنا نشتغل عالسلكي ، لازم يكون كل اشي قانوني دينياً ، عدى ذلك انا الشب ما برضاها على حالي ، واسال اللي بعرفني اذا كنت بكذب 


و بالنهايه احمد اختلاف الراي لا يفسد للود قضيه ، رأيك انت حر فيه و انا بحترمه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كل واحد يحكي عن حاله .. هاذ اهم شي.. وحسب تفكيره بتصرف ..والكل مقتنع بطريقة حياته وما حد بجبر الثاني على اي شي.. المطلوب الاحترام للرأي الاخر وخلص والسلام وانتهى الموضوع ..

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN 					 
> _احمد معه حق ... الحب الروحاني والمقدس ... مش موجود ... او نادر الوجود ... 
> اصبحت الهواتف الليلية والقعدة تحت الشجرة ثاني يوم بالجامعة جزء لا يتجزء من الحب ... وحتى احيانا كثيرة لا يكون حب انما هو مجرد تسلاية من الشب ..
> . 
> ولكن مهما كان لن يكون موقفي هو الضرب والشتم والمنع ... وانما التفهم قدر المستطاع ... واحاول فهم طبيعة العلاقة بالضبط وعلى اساسه اتصرف_


انا ضد هالحكي...انا شفت بعيني شباب زي الورد...محترمين جدا وملتزمين...وبحبو عن بعد ومابسمحو لانفسهم يتنازلو عن مبدأ تربو عليه...وشفت بنات زي هيك...الناس النظيفه بعدها موجوده

اما الحب الي من النوع الي بتحكو عنه...فهو مرفوض من الدين ومرفوض من قبل مجتمعنا وما بنقبله ولا بنفكر فيه اصلا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _اصبحت الهواتف الليلية والقعدة تحت الشجرة ثاني يوم بالجامعة جزء لا يتجزء من الحب ... وحتى احيانا كثيرة لا يكون حب انما هو مجرد تسلاية من الشب_


وحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات الله ما بحكي عن هذا ، شو مالكو بحكي من الشرق بتردو علي من الغرب 

يا حبابي ، هذا اسمه هماله ، صياعه ، فلتان ، قلة تربيه ، انحراف>>>>> كل المصطلحات اللي الها علاقه بالرذيلة 

انا بحكي عن الشعور الداخلي ، عن المشاعر ، عن اشي فينا ، عن اشي بعيش داخلنا 

انت حكيتها يا غسان هذا تسلايه ، هذا مش حب

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_احمد الزعبي 
رايك شو بدك تعمل باختك حر تموتها تشنقها تعدمها انت حر وهاد رايك 
تجي بالحب وانه كلام فاضي لهون وقف واضرب بريك انت بتذكرني بحد بعرفه ما بصير تسخر ولا تحتقر مشاعر ما النا دخل فيها سيدي بلاش الحب اللي بتعرفه حبك لعيلتك لابوك لامك لصاحبك مش مشاعر خفيه ما بتقدر تقدرها بالله عليك خلينى بالمرحومة (( اختك)) ولا تغلط بتعريف الحب ما بحكي عن قلت الادب بحكي عن الحب وهناك فرق وفرق كبير بجوز مداركك ما وصلت تفرق بس اللي بنحكي عنه اشي وانه تحكي عن المشاعر اللي بتقوينا اشي ثاني  

_


 كلو هاذ كلام فاضي وما بقتنع فيه.... الحب موجود وما حد بينكروا ولولا الحب احنا البشر مش عايشين مع بعض ...انا ما الي بالحب وانا بجوز عندي مشاعر قد اللي عندك عمرتين ...احنا بنحكي عن موضوع طرحو غسان وما دخلني بكلمة حب ...انا دخلني بالشب اللي بسمح لاختو تحب او لأ ...هون موضوعنا .....

اي حب شريف اللي بتحكي عنو بأيامنا .... وينو....وكيف شكلو...وشو هو ...حب من بعيد لبعيد يعني او كيف ... مجرد ما كان الحب بين شاب وفتاة لازم يكون في كلام وهون بداية المصيبة وهون اللي مستحيل اسمح في مشان هيك برفضو لاختي من البداية... بالنهاية لما الواحد يروح يخطب بسأل عن اخلاق اللي بدو يخطبها وكيف كانت بالجامعة وبتلاقي الو اسباقيات مع العلاقات الغرامية...بس مين سائل عن ماضيه...مهو شب وهذا هو مجتمعنا وبدون تنظير زايد...

وليش لما واحدنا بروح يخطب بسأل عن اصلها واخلاقها .... مادامكوا عقلياتكوا متفتحة لهلدرجة بس تروح تخطب قلها انا عقلي متفتح ...وهي رح تقلك انا كنت احب ...حضرتك رح تسكت ....اكيد يا بتتركها يا بتعيش معها وبتظل تشك فيها...هذا اللي صاير وبدون مثاليات

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انا ضد هالحكي...انا شفت بعيني شباب زي الورد...محترمين جدا وملتزمين...وبحبو عن بعد ومابسمحو لانفسهم يتنازلو عن مبدأ تربو عليه...وشفت بنات زي هيك...الناس النظيفه بعدها موجوده
> 
> اما الحب الي من النوع الي بتحكو عنه...فهو مرفوض من الدين ومرفوض من قبل مجتمعنا وما بنقبله ولا بنفكر فيه اصلا


الله جعلك اتجيبي الاولى على الماجستير يا مس  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
> _وحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات الله ما بحكي عن هذا ، شو مالكو بحكي من الشرق بتردو علي من الغرب 
> 
> يا حبابي ، هذا اسمه هماله ، صياعه ، فلتان ، قلة تربيه ، انحراف>>>>> كل المصطلحات اللي الها علاقه بالرذيلة  
> انا بحكي عن الشعور الداخلي ، عن المشاعر ، عن اشي فينا ، عن اشي بعيش داخلنا  
> انت حكيتها يا غسان هذا تسلايه ، هذا مش حب_



 يا اخي تعبت وانا احكي ما في خواص...خلص ريح حالك وارجع على دراستك :Bl (35):

----------


## غسان

> انا ضد هالحكي...انا شفت بعيني شباب زي الورد...محترمين جدا وملتزمين...وبحبو عن بعد ومابسمحو لانفسهم يتنازلو عن مبدأ تربو عليه...وشفت بنات زي هيك...الناس النظيفه بعدها موجوده
> 
> اما الحب الي من النوع الي بتحكو عنه...فهو مرفوض من الدين ومرفوض من قبل مجتمعنا وما بنقبله ولا بنفكر فيه اصلا


_ممكن موجودين ... ولكنهم قلال جدا ... احنا بنحكي عن الي بنشوفه قدامنا كل يوم بالجامعة ..._

----------


## saousana

واو 
انا كنت متابعة الموضوع من لما نزلو غسان 
وبستنى حد يجاوب واشوف شو رأي الشباب واعلق بعدها 
المفاجئة انه تباين كبير في الافكار يا ابيض يا اسود الموضوع 
اللي بحكي انه الموضوع عنده عادي جدا يسمحلي انه يعيد النظر بجوابه .... الغيرة على الخوات اشي حلو وانا شخصية صفة كتير بحبها بالشب 

هلا شو تعمل اذا عرفت انه اختك بتحب هاد اشي برجعلك .. بس اكيد مش طخ ولا قتل 
وبرأيي انه اجمل العلافات اللي بتكون على مرأى الناس ومش بالسر 
انا عن نفسي مستحيل ارضى لحالي هيك علاقة "تلفونات في اخر الليل وقعدة تحت الشجرة"
بس انا انسانة وحقي احب وانحب متلي متل الشب 
وكل اشي باصوله ما بصير نروح للتطرف بالامور

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ردي اجى قبل ردك وشوفه وبتعرف انه ما في مثاليات يا احمد الشب الي بسمح لاخته تحكي مع واحد لانه قال بتحبه وبجوز يخطبوا حرام الشوارب اللي في وجه .
انا بس لفت نظري انك حكيت انة حب هو هاد الي مرجعنا لورى مش الحب اللي مرجع الناس لورى اللي مرجعه الناس اللي بتعجب باسمه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اي حب شريف اللي بتحكي عنو بأيامنا .... وينو....وكيف شكلو...وشو هو ...حب من بعيد لبعيد يعني او كيف ... مجرد ما كان الحب بين شاب وفتاة لازم يكون في كلام وهون بداية المصيبة


خلص معناها ليش انا بناقشك باشي انت مش مقتنع بوجوده ، 

يعني مثلا شو الفايدة انك تقعد تحكي لحد ان القمر حلو كثير ، وهو مش مقتنع اصلا انه فيه قمر 

بالنسبه الك يا صديقي هذا الشيء مش موجود ، بالنسبه اللي موجود و هذا اللي بسمحه الي و لغيري 

و انت بالفعل طلع معك حق ، انك ما تسمح لاختك بالولدنه اللي انت بتفكرها حب 

اكيد ما حب بسمح لاخته بالهمالات 

لما يصلك الحب أبقا أبلني  :Db465236ff:  - بمزح لا تزعل -

----------


## غسان

> وحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات الله ما بحكي عن هذا ، شو مالكو بحكي من الشرق بتردو علي من الغرب 
> 
> يا حبابي ، هذا اسمه هماله ، صياعه ، فلتان ، قلة تربيه ، انحراف>>>>> كل المصطلحات اللي الها علاقه بالرذيلة 
> 
> انا بحكي عن الشعور الداخلي ، عن المشاعر ، عن اشي فينا ، عن اشي بعيش داخلنا 
> 
> انت حكيتها يا غسان هذا تسلايه ، هذا مش حب



_اوك ..._ 
_طيب خلينا نحول السؤال ... شو ردة فعلك اذا عرفت انه اختك بتحب .. من الحب الي دارج هل ايام ..._

_وعلى فكرة انتو ما فهمتوا موقفي بالزبط ... انا بتفق معكم بكل شيء ... الا شيء واحد هو طبيعة الحب الموجود هل ايام ... فالحب الروحاني نادر الوجود ..._

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انا عن نفسي مستحيل ارضى لحالي هيك علاقة "تلفونات في اخر الليل وقعدة تحت الشجرة"


خلص بدي اصير اغني اليوم بالليل 

هذا مش حب ياليلي يا ليلي ، هذا مش حب ياعييييييييييييييييين ، هذا مش حب ، الله يا ست  ، هذا مش حب

----------


## saousana

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN 					 
_
اوك ... 
طيب خلينا نحول السؤال ... شو ردة فعلك اذا عرفت انه اختك بتحب .. من الحب الي دارج هل ايام ...

وعلى فكرة انتو ما فهمتوا موقفي بالزبط ... انا بتفق معكم بكل شيء ... الا شيء واحد هو طبيعة الحب الموجود هل ايام ... فالحب الروحاني نادر الوجود ...




انا لو اختي تعمل هيك ما برضى كيف الشب ؟؟
_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _اوك ... 
> طيب خلينا نحول السؤال ... شو ردة فعلك اذا عرفت انه اختك بتحب .. من الحب الي دارج هل ايام ..._
> 
> _وعلى فكرة انتو ما فهمتوا موقفي بالزبط ... انا بتفق معكم بكل شيء ... الا شيء واحد هو طبيعة الحب الموجود هل ايام ... فالحب الروحاني نادر الوجود ..._




طيب كويس الان اتفقنا 

بس شو رأي نحكي عن الحب الروحاني ، حب 
و عن حب الايام هاي ، ولدنه 

مشان اميز بينهم بالحكي 

بالنسبه لسؤالك جوابه كلمتين : لما اتكون البنت متربيه صح ، مستحيل تعمل علاقات ولدنه

----------


## saousana

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
_خلص بدي اصير اغني اليوم بالليل 

هذا مش حب ياليلي يا ليلي ، هذا مش حب ياعييييييييييييييييين ، هذا مش حب ، الله يا ست  ، هذا مش حب


لاحظ انا سميتها علاقة مش حب 
لا تغني ماما ولا على بالك 
_

----------


## زهره التوليب

الولدنه مابرضاها الي ولا لاختي ولا لاخوي..ومابسكت عنهم اذا اكتشفتهم
طبعا كلنا بشر وممكن نغلط...بس المهم بعد ما امنع اخوي او اختي عن الاتصال بالطرف الاخر اوقف جنبهم واساعدهم حتى يستعيدوا التوزان ويعرفو الخطأ كان وين...ويلتزمو عن قناعه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _الله جعلك اتجيبي الاولى على الماجستير يا مس_


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  شكرا ياخالتو :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_

طيب كويس الان اتفقنا 

بس شو رأي نحكي عن الحب الروحاني ، حب 
و عن حب الايام هاي ، ولدنه 

مشان اميز بينهم بالحكي 

بالنسبه لسؤالك جوابه كلمتين : لما اتكون البنت متربيه صح ، مستحيل تعمل علاقات ولدنه
_


  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يا جماعه  الموضوع صحيح ضمن العقل لكن لكل شي حد,, واكيد ما حد بقبل على اخته تصيع زي هيك ولا هو منطق كمان ندفنها ونطخها

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

_



ردي اجى قبل ردك وشوفه وبتعرف انه ما في مثاليات يا احمد الشب الي بسمح لاخته تحكي مع واحد لانه قال بتحبه وبجوز يخطبوا حرام الشوارب اللي في وجه . 
انا بس لفت نظري انك حكيت انة حب هو هاد الي مرجعنا لورى مش الحب اللي مرجع الناس لورى اللي مرجعه الناس اللي بتعجب باسمه



 

وهيك انا كنت بقوووووول ما في حب مثالي ......مشان هيك ما بسمح لاختي تحب...لانو انا بكون كذاب اذا بتقبلها...

ثانيا محمد قسايمة بسولف بواد واحنا بنسولف بواد...احنا ما قصدنا احلب يا محمد ... ومش معنا كلامي انو الحب كفر او جريمة ....بس شو رايك بحب هالايام... وين الحب الشريف كيف بتكون سلوكيات الحبيبين بهالحب....

انا وغيري كثير من الشباب حبينا حب هالايام وشفنا وطلعنا بنتيجة مش حاب اكتبها مشان ما حد يزعل...كل يوم بنوشف حبيبة هالايام بالكافيات وتحت الشجر ورا المسرح وبالسينمات وانا كنت واحد منهم ...

خلينا بالواقع اللي بنعيش فيه وكون عملي وواقعي يا محمد ولا تحكيلي كلام لا يمكن تطبيقه او مستحيل تطبيقه


_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لاحظ انا سميتها علاقة مش حب 
> لا تغني ماما ولا على بالك


طيب بس موضوع غسان عنوانه " قصه حب " مش علاقة هماله 

و صرت حاكيها عشر طعشر مرة الهماله ما برضاها لحالي انا الشب مش حتى ارضاها لاختي 

الله يعطيكو العافيه ما قصرتو الليله ، كل واحد اله رأيه و كل واحد حر برأيه 

خليني ارجع لدراستي الان 

سلام

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
_ 

وهيك انا كنت بقوووووول ما في حب مثالي ......مشان هيك ما بسمح لاختي تحب...لانو انا بكون كذاب اذا بتقبلها...

ثانيا محمد قسايمة بسولف بواد واحنا بنسولف بواد...احنا ما قصدنا احلب يا محمد ... ومش معنا كلامي انو الحب كفر او جريمة ....بس شو رايك بحب هالايام... وين الحب الشريف كيف بتكون سلوكيات الحبيبين بهالحب....

انا وغيري كثير من الشباب حبينا حب هالايام وشفنا وطلعنا بنتيجة مش حاب اكتبها مشان ما حد يزعل...كل يوم بنوشف حبيبة هالايام بالكافيات وتحت الشجر ورا المسرح وبالسينمات وانا كنت واحد منهم ...

خلينا بالواقع اللي بنعيش فيه وكون عملي وواقعي يا محمد ولا تحكيلي كلام لا يمكن تطبيقه او مستحيل تطبيقه


_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
> 
> 
> _وهيك انا كنت بقوووووول ما في حب مثالي ......مشان هيك ما بسمح لاختي تحب...لانو انا بكون كذاب اذا بتقبلها..._
> 
> _ثانيا محمد قسايمة بسولف بواد واحنا بنسولف بواد...احنا ما قصدنا احلب يا محمد ... ومش معنا كلامي انو الحب كفر او جريمة ....بس شو رايك بحب هالايام... وين الحب الشريف كيف بتكون سلوكيات الحبيبين بهالحب...._
> 
> _انا وغيري كثير من الشباب حبينا حب هالايام وشفنا وطلعنا بنتيجة مش حاب اكتبها مشان ما حد يزعل...كل يوم بنوشف حبيبة هالايام بالكافيات وتحت الشجر ورا المسرح وبالسينمات وانا كنت واحد منهم ..._
> 
> _خلينا بالواقع اللي بنعيش فيه وكون عملي وواقعي يا محمد ولا تحكيلي كلام لا يمكن تطبيقه او مستحيل تطبيقه_








اذن كلامك صادر عن تجربتك الشخصيه وما حد مجبر يتقبلها لانه هاذ انت وهاذ احنا , الان النتيجه الي طلعت فيها بتوقع انت المسؤول عنها لحالك لانها تجربتك لحالك وما حد بوخذها مثال يقتدى به مع كل الاحترام الك وما رح ازيد حرف بالموضوع من الان والسلام ختام

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ماشي احمد ، انا كنت بالفعل بواد و انتو بواد 

انتو بتحكو عن الهماله و انا بحكي عن الحب 




> _وين الحب الشريف كيف بتكون سلوكيات الحبيبين بهالحب...._




شو رأيك اني بعرف قصه حب و في الايام هاي ، و لاسلكي ، و اطهر و انقى من هيك ما في 

خلص الله يخليكو خليني ادرس شوي 

سلام

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اذن كلامك صادر عن تجربتك الشخصيه وما حد مجبر يتقبلها لانه هاذ انت وهاذ احنا , الان النتيجه الي طلعت فيها بتوقع انت المسؤول عنها لحالك لانها تجربتك لحالك وما حد بوخذها مثال يقتدى به مع كل الاحترام الك وما رح ازيد حرف بالموضوع من الان والسلام ختام


طب ما انا حبيت وبكيت وانجرحت بس تركت اللي حبيتو ...شو كانت علاقتي ولدنة يعني زي ما قال محمد..بعدين انا واحد من الوف كل يوم بشوفها بتعمل العمايل باسم الحب ...كيف لما تيجيني اختي وتقلي بحب واحنا عايشين بهالمجتمع وبهذا النوع المفيرس من الحب واللي ما في غيرو بايامنا ....

خلص النتيجة اللي انا بعرفها ...حب شريف ما في .... اختي بتحب .... انشالله الله ما بوقعني بهالموقف لانكو عرفتو ردة فعلي

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_طيب بس موضوع غسان عنوانه " قصه حب " مش علاقة هماله 

و صرت حاكيها عشر طعشر مرة الهماله ما برضاها لحالي انا الشب مش حتى ارضاها لاختي  
الله يعطيكو العافيه ما قصرتو الليله ، كل واحد اله رأيه و كل واحد حر برأيه  
خليني ارجع لدراستي الان  
سلام_ 



  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_مشكورين على المرور ... شباب وصبايا .._ 

_عرفنا ردة فعل كل واحد من الي مروا وطبيعة موقفه ..._

_بانتظار سماع المزيد من الاراء ..._

----------


## محمد العزام

اول شي شكرا غسان على موضوعك خاصة بهالوقت عشان بهالوقت الكل مهيأ انو يحب شباب وبنات 
ثاني شي بصراحة الواحد رح يتفاجئ كثير لما اختو تحكيلو انها عايشة قصة حب مع انسان ثاني لطبيعة الرجل الشرقي بس رح اتعامل بالموضوع بعقلانية من غير تعصب او تهور مش مباشرة لاقتلها واطخها وااقتل الشب اللي بتحبه 
لا بتفهم كيف طبيعة العلاقة اللي بينهم كانت علاقة محترمة او غير محترمة وهي اكيد رح يتكون مترمة عشان اتجرأت وحكت عنها 
وهذا اللي بحكيه عشان انا حبيت ومثل ما انا بحب ببنات الناس لازم اتوقع هالشي يصير مع حد يخصني عشان هيك لازم اتوقع كل يوم انها رح تحكليلي انها بتحب 
دايما احنا الشباب بنعطي لانفسنا العز والجلال وبنحرمه عن غيرنا سواء 
اذا ما بدي اختي تعيش قصة حب لازم انا بالاول ما ادخل بقصة حب 

شكرا

----------


## الولهان

مشكور غسان على هل موضوع بصراحه انا ماحبيت ادخله 
او بعدين دخلت انا اجابتي لا لا لا لانه بزمنا الي عايشينه 
مافي اشي اسمه حب اليوم صارت حب بطاقات او حب استهزاء 
او نادر تاتلاقي حب حقيقي ونادر لا يقاس عليه ولي عنده غير 
هيك اناقشني 


شكرا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اذا كان بعقلية متفتحة رح يتجاوب ويتقبل  الموضوع بحيادية
اما اذا كان من ذوي العقليات المتخلفة فرح يعمل فيها سيد الشرف كله

بس طبعا انا بجاوب هيك لانو ما جربت يكون لي اخ كبير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

السلام عليكم من جديد ، 

بدي أكرر على رأيي بالموضوع لانه بالمره الماضيه كنت احكي بسرعه لانه ثاني يوم كان علي امتحان مايكرو  :Eh S(2): 

ممكن أغلبكم و خاصه أحمد الزعبي ما فهم اللي انا بقصده 

اول اشي انا بقصد بالحب الشعور الداخلي بالانجذاب نحو شخص معين ، و مش باضرورة يكون هالشعور مقترن بعلاقة على ارض الواقع 

اذا فالحب شعور داخلي أولاً قبل تكون أي علاقة و هذا الشعور الداخلي لدى الفتاه هو الذي على الاخ التعامل معه بعقلانيه ، اذا فانا لا اتكلم عن علاقة ، انا اتكلم عن شعور داخلي 

فحين تأتي الفتاه بعد أن اثقلها الاضطراب ، وشعرت بالحيرة ، وانها تصارع عواطف غير محددة الشكل بداخلها ، فاذا جاءت لأخيها ، وأسرّت له هذا الشيء الغريب الذي تشعر به بداخلها 

فلنا ان نضع الملاحظات التاليه على تصرف الفتاه : 

1 - بعد ان شعرت الفتاه بالحب ، و الانجذاب نحو شخص معين ، فجاءت الى اخيها - احرص الناس على شرفها و كرامتها - هذا دليل على ان الفتاه سلكت أصح الطرق لعدم الوقوع بالخطأ ، حين التجأت الى عائلتها المتمثلة بأخيها ، و هذا دليل أن الفتاه لا تريد الوقوع بالخطأ ، ولا تريد الانصراف للتصرفات المحضورة باقامة علاقة تدنس شرفها ، مثل العلاقات التي نراها في جامعاتنا هذه الايام 

فلو اردت الفتاه الانحراف ، و اقامة علاقة مثل هذه ، فانا بالتأكيد لن تأتي كي تأخذ رأي أخيها 

فلنفرض اذا أننا استنفذنا جميع الاسباب و البراهين التي تدعونا للتصرف بعقلانية ، ألا يستحق خوف الفتاه على شرفها الاحترام  ؟

و هذه الفتاه التي أغلقت أبواب الانحراف المتاحه لها بسهوله ، و التي قد تفسر لها مشاعرها ، أو تشعرها بارتياح مؤقت ، و رفضت كل الاساليب المشبوهه و التي تسيء لكرامتها الانثوية ، هذه الفتاه هل ينقصها الضرب لتسوية اخلاقها ؟

هذه الفتاه التي جاءت الى أخيها خوفا منها من هذه المشاعر التي تتحرك بداخلها أن تسيء لشرفها و سمعتها ، هل نكافئها بالضرب ؟ 

2 - لنفرض أن حماسة الرجل الشرقي - و التي أقر بأنها اول ما يخطر ببال الرجولة - اخذت هذا الاخ بأن أوسع أخته ضرباً ، و أسال الدماء من انحاء جسمها ، و أشبعها ألمها ، و أغرقها باللكمات و الركلات ، فلنا ان نضع الملاحظات التاليه على تصرف الاخ : 

أ - الاولاً و قبل كل شيء يكون الاخ قد وضع أخته بحاله عاطفية و نفسية شديدة التأزم ، مما قد يؤثر على قراراتها و تصرفاتها ، و سوف تعشر الفتاه انها كائن حي منقوص الكرامة ، و ممنوع الاحساس ، مما سوف يسبب لها عقدة دائمة من الحياة ، و حنق و حقد شديد على كل الكون ، لانها انثى 

ب - سوف تتوصل الفتاه الى نتيجة انها أخطأت حين توجهت الى أخيها ، و سوف تقرر ان لا تلجأ الى عائلتها في أي شيء او مشكله قد تواجهها بالحياة أبدا 

ج - كل ممنوع مرغوب ، فقد يولد تصرف الاخ شعوراً بالتحدي لدى الفتاه ، مما قد يؤدي بها الى سلوكيات خاطئة

د - ( وقد يكون الاصح ان اضع هذه النقطة بالبداية ) هل نكون قد عالجنا الموقف بالضرب ، المشكله التي بين يدينا الان هل نكون قد منعنا اسبابها بالضرب ، هل نكون قد أعدنا خلق قلب الفتاه الى قلب لا يعشق ؟ 

أظن ان كل منطق يقول لنا : لا ، لم نعالج المشكله 

3 - أما لو تصرف الاخ بعقلانبه و حكمة ، و أحتوى أخته ، و أشعرها بأنها لم تخطئ العنوان عندما دقت باب الاخوة ، و أشعرها بانه قريب منها ، وانه يقف الى جانبها ، وناقش عواطفها ، و هدأ من روعها ، و آوى لوعتها ، و أشعرها بانها اذا ذرفت دمعه سوف تجد من يمسحها ، و أن كرامتها الانسانية و الانثوية محفوظة ، وذات قيمة عظيمة 

هنا يمكن ان نضع الملاحظات التالية على تصرف الاخ : 

أ - اولا و قبل كل شيء ، سوف يزداد شعور الفتاه بأن اقدامها على انشاء علاقة منحرفة هو تصرف خاطئ ، و سوف يزداد اعتداد الفتاه بشرفها و نقاء سمعتها ، و سوف تتأكد ، و تتعمق لديها فكرة أن عواطفها و مشاعرها ، لن تُصرف بالطريق الصحيح اذا اقدمت على العلاقات المنحرفة ، و سوف زداد اخلاق الفتاه - بعد ان وجدت المأوى - عفةً ، و رفعةَ و طهراً

ب - سوف تقرر الفتاه ان عائلتها هي مأواها الاول و الاخير لأي طارئ قد يظهر في حياتها ، و سوف تزداد ثقتها - المننوحة مسبقاً - باخيها ، وسوف لن تتردد في اللجوء الى عائلتها بالمستقبل 

ج - سوف تهدأ مشاعر الفتاه ، و سوف يعمل تصرف الاخ على تثبيط عواطفها الداخلية ، الامر الذي سوف يفسح المكان اكثر للعقل ، و النهاية بالتصرف الصحيح ، المبني اساساً على الشرف و العفة 

د - قد يصل الاخ مع اخته بنقاشهما الى فكرة تفتح عيني الفتاه على أمور كانت تجهلها ، و قد يتبين جانب معين من الموضوع . او صورة أُخرى للموقف ، الامر الذي ينهي وجود هذه المشاعر 

ه - قد يتوصلان الى حل منطقي للموضوع ، يحفظ على الفتاه شرفها و عفتها و كبريائها 


فترى أي الحلين كان انسب ؟؟ 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------


أما العلاقات المنحرفة بين الشباب و الفتيات بالجامعات هذه الايام - والتي كنتم تسمونها حباً - فهي مرفوضة دينياً ، و أجتماعياً ، و عرفياً ، و شرقياً 

كما انني سبق و ان قلت ، أن الفتاه التي نالت تربية سليمة في بيت اهلها ، سوف لن تقدم على تلويث سمعتها ، و تعكير شرفها ، بالجلوس تحت الاشجار ، و خروج المشاوير ، و ارتياد المقاهي ، و تبادل المكالمات الهاتفية المنحرفة 

و ان حدث ذلك فان نقصاً بالتربية تعاني منه الفتاه ، يحتاج للقسوة ، و الشدة ، الحزم 


فان العقلانية بالتصرف مع الحب ، و القسوة بالتصرف مع اللانحراف ، ينبثقان من نفس المنطلق  .. الا وهو احترام الكرامة الانسانية !!

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_



السلام عليكم من جديد ، 

بدي أكرر على رأيي بالموضوع لانه بالمره الماضيه كنت احكي بسرعه لانه ثاني يوم كان علي امتحان مايكرو  
ممكن أغلبكم و خاصه أحمد الزعبي ما فهم اللي انا بقصده  
اول اشي انا بقصد بالحب الشعور الداخلي بالانجذاب نحو شخص معين ، و مش باضرورة يكون هالشعور مقترن بعلاقة على ارض الواقع  
اذا فالحب شعور داخلي أولاً قبل تكون أي علاقة و هذا الشعور الداخلي لدى الفتاه هو الذي على الاخ التعامل معه بعقلانيه ، اذا فانا لا اتكلم عن علاقة ، انا اتكلم عن شعور داخلي  
فحين تأتي الفتاه بعد أن اثقلها الاضطراب ، وشعرت بالحيرة ، وانها تصارع عواطف غير محددة الشكل بداخلها ، فاذا جاءت لأخيها ، وأسرّت له هذا الشيء الغريب الذي تشعر به بداخلها  
فلنا ان نضع الملاحظات التاليه على تصرف الفتاه :  
1 - بعد ان شعرت الفتاه بالحب ، و الانجذاب نحو شخص معين ، فجاءت الى اخيها - احرص الناس على شرفها و كرامتها - هذا دليل على ان الفتاه سلكت أصح الطرق لعدم الوقوع بالخطأ ، حين التجأت الى عائلتها المتمثلة بأخيها ، و هذا دليل أن الفتاه لا تريد الوقوع بالخطأ ، ولا تريد الانصراف للتصرفات المحضورة باقامة علاقة تدنس شرفها ، مثل العلاقات التي نراها في جامعاتنا هذه الايام  
فلو اردت الفتاه الانحراف ، و اقامة علاقة مثل هذه ، فانا بالتأكيد لن تأتي كي تأخذ رأي أخيها  
فلنفرض اذا أننا استنفذنا جميع الاسباب و البراهين التي تدعونا للتصرف بعقلانية ، ألا يستحق خوف الفتاه على شرفها الاحترام ؟ 
و هذه الفتاه التي أغلقت أبواب الانحراف المتاحه لها بسهوله ، و التي قد تفسر لها مشاعرها ، أو تشعرها بارتياح مؤقت ، و رفضت كل الاساليب المشبوهه و التي تسيء لكرامتها الانثوية ، هذه الفتاه هل ينقصها الضرب لتسوية اخلاقها ؟ 
هذه الفتاه التي جاءت الى أخيها خوفا منها من هذه المشاعر التي تتحرك بداخلها أن تسيء لشرفها و سمعتها ، هل نكافئها بالضرب ؟  
2 - لنفرض أن حماسة الرجل الشرقي - و التي أقر بأنها اول ما يخطر ببال الرجولة - اخذت هذا الاخ بأن أوسع أخته ضرباً ، و أسال الدماء من انحاء جسمها ، و أشبعها ألمها ، و أغرقها باللكمات و الركلات ، فلنا ان نضع الملاحظات التاليه على تصرف الاخ :  
أ - الاولاً و قبل كل شيء يكون الاخ قد وضع أخته بحاله عاطفية و نفسية شديدة التأزم ، مما قد يؤثر على قراراتها و تصرفاتها ، و سوف تعشر الفتاه انها كائن حي منقوص الكرامة ، و ممنوع الاحساس ، مما سوف يسبب لها عقدة دائمة من الحياة ، و حنق و حقد شديد على كل الكون ، لانها انثى  
ب - سوف تتوصل الفتاه الى نتيجة انها أخطأت حين توجهت الى أخيها ، و سوف تقرر ان لا تلجأ الى عائلتها في أي شيء او مشكله قد تواجهها بالحياة أبدا  
ج - كل ممنوع مرغوب ، فقد يولد تصرف الاخ شعوراً بالتحدي لدى الفتاه ، مما قد يؤدي بها الى سلوكيات خاطئة 
د - ( وقد يكون الاصح ان اضع هذه النقطة بالبداية ) هل نكون قد عالجنا الموقف بالضرب ، المشكله التي بين يدينا الان هل نكون قد منعنا اسبابها بالضرب ، هل نكون قد أعدنا خلق قلب الفتاه الى قلب لا يعشق ؟  
أظن ان كل منطق يقول لنا : لا ، لم نعالج المشكله  
3 - أما لو تصرف الاخ بعقلانبه و حكمة ، و أحتوى أخته ، و أشعرها بأنها لم تخطئ العنوان عندما دقت باب الاخوة ، و أشعرها بانه قريب منها ، وانه يقف الى جانبها ، وناقش عواطفها ، و هدأ من روعها ، و آوى لوعتها ، و أشعرها بانها اذا ذرفت دمعه سوف تجد من يمسحها ، و أن كرامتها الانسانية و الانثوية محفوظة ، وذات قيمة عظيمة  
هنا يمكن ان نضع الملاحظات التالية على تصرف الاخ :  
أ - اولا و قبل كل شيء ، سوف يزداد شعور الفتاه بأن اقدامها على انشاء علاقة منحرفة هو تصرف خاطئ ، و سوف يزداد اعتداد الفتاه بشرفها و نقاء سمعتها ، و سوف تتأكد ، و تتعمق لديها فكرة أن عواطفها و مشاعرها ، لن تُصرف بالطريق الصحيح اذا اقدمت على العلاقات المنحرفة ، و سوف زداد اخلاق الفتاه - بعد ان وجدت المأوى - عفةً ، و رفعةَ و طهراً 
ب - سوف تقرر الفتاه ان عائلتها هي مأواها الاول و الاخير لأي طارئ قد يظهر في حياتها ، و سوف تزداد ثقتها - المننوحة مسبقاً - باخيها ، وسوف لن تتردد في اللجوء الى عائلتها بالمستقبل  
ج - سوف تهدأ مشاعر الفتاه ، و سوف يعمل تصرف الاخ على تثبيط عواطفها الداخلية ، الامر الذي سوف يفسح المكان اكثر للعقل ، و النهاية بالتصرف الصحيح ، المبني اساساً على الشرف و العفة  
د - قد يصل الاخ مع اخته بنقاشهما الى فكرة تفتح عيني الفتاه على أمور كانت تجهلها ، و قد يتبين جانب معين من الموضوع . او صورة أُخرى للموقف ، الامر الذي ينهي وجود هذه المشاعر  
ه - قد يتوصلان الى حل منطقي للموضوع ، يحفظ على الفتاه شرفها و عفتها و كبريائها  

فترى أي الحلين كان انسب ؟؟  

------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

أما العلاقات المنحرفة بين الشباب و الفتيات بالجامعات هذه الايام - والتي كنتم تسمونها حباً - فهي مرفوضة دينياً ، و أجتماعياً ، و عرفياً ، و شرقياً  
كما انني سبق و ان قلت ، أن الفتاه التي نالت تربية سليمة في بيت اهلها ، سوف لن تقدم على تلويث سمعتها ، و تعكير شرفها ، بالجلوس تحت الاشجار ، و خروج المشاوير ، و ارتياد المقاهي ، و تبادل المكالمات الهاتفية المنحرفة  
و ان حدث ذلك فان نقصاً بالتربية تعاني منه الفتاه ، يحتاج للقسوة ، و الشدة ، الحزم  

فان العقلانية بالتصرف مع الحب ، و القسوة بالتصرف مع اللانحراف ، ينبثقان من نفس المنطلق .. الا وهو احترام الكرامة الانسانية !!


_


 كفيت و وفيت.... :Smile:  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_اول شي شكرا غسان على موضوعك خاصة بهالوقت عشان بهالوقت الكل مهيأ انو يحب شباب وبنات 
ثاني شي بصراحة الواحد رح يتفاجئ كثير لما اختو تحكيلو انها عايشة قصة حب مع انسان ثاني لطبيعة الرجل الشرقي بس رح اتعامل بالموضوع بعقلانية من غير تعصب او تهور مش مباشرة لاقتلها واطخها وااقتل الشب اللي بتحبه 
لا بتفهم كيف طبيعة العلاقة اللي بينهم كانت علاقة محترمة او غير محترمة وهي اكيد رح يتكون مترمة عشان اتجرأت وحكت عنها 
وهذا اللي بحكيه عشان انا حبيت ومثل ما انا بحب ببنات الناس لازم اتوقع هالشي يصير مع حد يخصني عشان هيك لازم اتوقع كل يوم انها رح تحكليلي انها بتحب 
دايما احنا الشباب بنعطي لانفسنا العز والجلال وبنحرمه عن غيرنا سواء 
اذا ما بدي اختي تعيش قصة حب لازم انا بالاول ما ادخل بقصة حب 

شكرا
_




اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الولهان  
_مشكور غسان على هل موضوع بصراحه انا ماحبيت ادخله 
او بعدين دخلت انا اجابتي لا لا لا لانه بزمنا الي عايشينه 
مافي اشي اسمه حب اليوم صارت حب بطاقات او حب استهزاء 
او نادر تاتلاقي حب حقيقي ونادر لا يقاس عليه ولي عنده غير 
هيك اناقشني 


شكرا
_




اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_اذا كان بعقلية متفتحة رح يتجاوب ويتقبل الموضوع بحيادية
اما اذا كان من ذوي العقليات المتخلفة فرح يعمل فيها سيد الشرف كله

بس طبعا انا بجاوب هيك لانو ما جربت يكون لي اخ كبير
_


_ مشكورين على المرور الجميل ..._

----------


## غسان

_مشكور محمد على مداخلتك الجميلة ..._ 

_كلامك منطقي وواقعي جدا ..._ 

_الله يعطيك العافية ..._

__

----------


## زهره التوليب

يعطيك العافيه محمد...عنجد كفيت ووفيت..وأنا معك بكل حرف..مش بس بالحكي انا كمان بطبق هالحكي واخوي هو ملجأي دائما بكل شئ

----------


## العقيد

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_السلام عليكم من جديد ، 

بدي أكرر على رأيي بالموضوع لانه بالمره الماضيه كنت احكي بسرعه لانه ثاني يوم كان علي امتحان مايكرو  
ممكن أغلبكم و خاصه أحمد الزعبي ما فهم اللي انا بقصده  
اول اشي انا بقصد بالحب الشعور الداخلي بالانجذاب نحو شخص معين ، و مش باضرورة يكون هالشعور مقترن بعلاقة على ارض الواقع  
اذا فالحب شعور داخلي أولاً قبل تكون أي علاقة و هذا الشعور الداخلي لدى الفتاه هو الذي على الاخ التعامل معه بعقلانيه ، اذا فانا لا اتكلم عن علاقة ، انا اتكلم عن شعور داخلي  
فحين تأتي الفتاه بعد أن اثقلها الاضطراب ، وشعرت بالحيرة ، وانها تصارع عواطف غير محددة الشكل بداخلها ، فاذا جاءت لأخيها ، وأسرّت له هذا الشيء الغريب الذي تشعر به بداخلها  
فلنا ان نضع الملاحظات التاليه على تصرف الفتاه :  
1 - بعد ان شعرت الفتاه بالحب ، و الانجذاب نحو شخص معين ، فجاءت الى اخيها - احرص الناس على شرفها و كرامتها - هذا دليل على ان الفتاه سلكت أصح الطرق لعدم الوقوع بالخطأ ، حين التجأت الى عائلتها المتمثلة بأخيها ، و هذا دليل أن الفتاه لا تريد الوقوع بالخطأ ، ولا تريد الانصراف للتصرفات المحضورة باقامة علاقة تدنس شرفها ، مثل العلاقات التي نراها في جامعاتنا هذه الايام  
فلو اردت الفتاه الانحراف ، و اقامة علاقة مثل هذه ، فانا بالتأكيد لن تأتي كي تأخذ رأي أخيها  
فلنفرض اذا أننا استنفذنا جميع الاسباب و البراهين التي تدعونا للتصرف بعقلانية ، ألا يستحق خوف الفتاه على شرفها الاحترام ؟ 
و هذه الفتاه التي أغلقت أبواب الانحراف المتاحه لها بسهوله ، و التي قد تفسر لها مشاعرها ، أو تشعرها بارتياح مؤقت ، و رفضت كل الاساليب المشبوهه و التي تسيء لكرامتها الانثوية ، هذه الفتاه هل ينقصها الضرب لتسوية اخلاقها ؟ 
هذه الفتاه التي جاءت الى أخيها خوفا منها من هذه المشاعر التي تتحرك بداخلها أن تسيء لشرفها و سمعتها ، هل نكافئها بالضرب ؟  
2 - لنفرض أن حماسة الرجل الشرقي - و التي أقر بأنها اول ما يخطر ببال الرجولة - اخذت هذا الاخ بأن أوسع أخته ضرباً ، و أسال الدماء من انحاء جسمها ، و أشبعها ألمها ، و أغرقها باللكمات و الركلات ، فلنا ان نضع الملاحظات التاليه على تصرف الاخ :  
أ - الاولاً و قبل كل شيء يكون الاخ قد وضع أخته بحاله عاطفية و نفسية شديدة التأزم ، مما قد يؤثر على قراراتها و تصرفاتها ، و سوف تعشر الفتاه انها كائن حي منقوص الكرامة ، و ممنوع الاحساس ، مما سوف يسبب لها عقدة دائمة من الحياة ، و حنق و حقد شديد على كل الكون ، لانها انثى  
ب - سوف تتوصل الفتاه الى نتيجة انها أخطأت حين توجهت الى أخيها ، و سوف تقرر ان لا تلجأ الى عائلتها في أي شيء او مشكله قد تواجهها بالحياة أبدا  
ج - كل ممنوع مرغوب ، فقد يولد تصرف الاخ شعوراً بالتحدي لدى الفتاه ، مما قد يؤدي بها الى سلوكيات خاطئة 
د - ( وقد يكون الاصح ان اضع هذه النقطة بالبداية ) هل نكون قد عالجنا الموقف بالضرب ، المشكله التي بين يدينا الان هل نكون قد منعنا اسبابها بالضرب ، هل نكون قد أعدنا خلق قلب الفتاه الى قلب لا يعشق ؟  
أظن ان كل منطق يقول لنا : لا ، لم نعالج المشكله  
3 - أما لو تصرف الاخ بعقلانبه و حكمة ، و أحتوى أخته ، و أشعرها بأنها لم تخطئ العنوان عندما دقت باب الاخوة ، و أشعرها بانه قريب منها ، وانه يقف الى جانبها ، وناقش عواطفها ، و هدأ من روعها ، و آوى لوعتها ، و أشعرها بانها اذا ذرفت دمعه سوف تجد من يمسحها ، و أن كرامتها الانسانية و الانثوية محفوظة ، وذات قيمة عظيمة  
هنا يمكن ان نضع الملاحظات التالية على تصرف الاخ :  
أ - اولا و قبل كل شيء ، سوف يزداد شعور الفتاه بأن اقدامها على انشاء علاقة منحرفة هو تصرف خاطئ ، و سوف يزداد اعتداد الفتاه بشرفها و نقاء سمعتها ، و سوف تتأكد ، و تتعمق لديها فكرة أن عواطفها و مشاعرها ، لن تُصرف بالطريق الصحيح اذا اقدمت على العلاقات المنحرفة ، و سوف زداد اخلاق الفتاه - بعد ان وجدت المأوى - عفةً ، و رفعةَ و طهراً 
ب - سوف تقرر الفتاه ان عائلتها هي مأواها الاول و الاخير لأي طارئ قد يظهر في حياتها ، و سوف تزداد ثقتها - المننوحة مسبقاً - باخيها ، وسوف لن تتردد في اللجوء الى عائلتها بالمستقبل  
ج - سوف تهدأ مشاعر الفتاه ، و سوف يعمل تصرف الاخ على تثبيط عواطفها الداخلية ، الامر الذي سوف يفسح المكان اكثر للعقل ، و النهاية بالتصرف الصحيح ، المبني اساساً على الشرف و العفة  
د - قد يصل الاخ مع اخته بنقاشهما الى فكرة تفتح عيني الفتاه على أمور كانت تجهلها ، و قد يتبين جانب معين من الموضوع . او صورة أُخرى للموقف ، الامر الذي ينهي وجود هذه المشاعر  
ه - قد يتوصلان الى حل منطقي للموضوع ، يحفظ على الفتاه شرفها و عفتها و كبريائها  

فترى أي الحلين كان انسب ؟؟  

------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

أما العلاقات المنحرفة بين الشباب و الفتيات بالجامعات هذه الايام - والتي كنتم تسمونها حباً - فهي مرفوضة دينياً ، و أجتماعياً ، و عرفياً ، و شرقياً  
كما انني سبق و ان قلت ، أن الفتاه التي نالت تربية سليمة في بيت اهلها ، سوف لن تقدم على تلويث سمعتها ، و تعكير شرفها ، بالجلوس تحت الاشجار ، و خروج المشاوير ، و ارتياد المقاهي ، و تبادل المكالمات الهاتفية المنحرفة  
و ان حدث ذلك فان نقصاً بالتربية تعاني منه الفتاه ، يحتاج للقسوة ، و الشدة ، الحزم  

فان العقلانية بالتصرف مع الحب ، و القسوة بالتصرف مع اللانحراف ، ينبثقان من نفس المنطلق .. الا وهو احترام الكرامة الانسانية !!_




محمد كلامك سليم 100% وانا معك ما شاء الله عليك 

البنت المربيه لا تستطيع تشويه سمعتها وشرفها وكرامتها

----------


## Paradise

يمكن ردي متأخر بس بعد ما تابعت الموضوع وقرأت الاراء
حسيت في شي استفزني لحتى رد لانو السؤال واضح وبعيد عن أي من
التخمينات و التفسيرات اللي توسع فيها الاعضاء.
السؤال اذا اختك بتئلك انها بتحب شو ردة فعلك
بوئتها لا راح تدوروا شو نوع الحب ولا تفسروا و لا تحللوا
هاد الموقف راح يكون صعب كتير على الأقل في
شي اسمه الغيرة على الاخت والخوف عليها
هالاحساس موجود عند أي انسان طبيعي 
وراح يتصرف من هالمنطلق بدون اي تفكير منطقي 
انا بحترم رأي كل واحد فيكم بس الغريب انو كلكم بتعالجوا الموضوع
بعقل وحكمة وتفهم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انتو بتحكوا نظريات وانا متأكدة انو هاد رأيكم فعلا بس لأنكم 
ما جربتوا هالشي وما عشتوا فعلا " الله يبعد عن كل شاب هالموقف"
سدئوني ما راح يضل فيكم عقل لتفكروا صح.
انا بحترم احمد الزعبي كتير لانو الوحيد اللي جاوب بصراحة
وهو اللي اقنعني بجوابه وكان عندو الجرأة ليوصل رأيه الصحيح
ازا انا بنت وبس اعرف هيك شي عن اي انسانة ئريبة مني 
بسرعة بدايئ وبعصب من خوفي عليها "فكيف الشب"
لاني برأي الحب نادر الوجود جدا جدا جدا 
الموجود هو علاقات يمكن تكون بريئة بس برأي علاقات

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Paradise  
_يمكن ردي متأخر بس بعد ما تابعت الموضوع وقرأت الاراء_ 
_حسيت في شي استفزني لحتى رد لانو السؤال واضح وبعيد عن أي من_
_التخمينات و التفسيرات اللي توسع فيها الاعضاء._
_السؤال اذا اختك بتئلك انها بتحب شو ردة فعلك_
_بوئتها لا راح تدوروا شو نوع الحب ولا تفسروا و لا تحللوا_
_هاد الموقف راح يكون صعب كتير على الأقل في_
_شي اسمه الغيرة على الاخت والخوف عليها_
_هالاحساس موجود عند أي انسان طبيعي_ 
_وراح يتصرف من هالمنطلق بدون اي تفكير منطقي_ 
_انا بحترم رأي كل واحد فيكم بس الغريب انو كلكم بتعالجوا الموضوع_
_بعقل وحكمة وتفهم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
_انتو بتحكوا نظريات وانا متأكدة انو هاد رأيكم فعلا بس لأنكم_ 
_ما جربتوا هالشي وما عشتوا فعلا " الله يبعد عن كل شاب هالموقف"_
_سدئوني ما راح يضل فيكم عقل لتفكروا صح._
_انا بحترم احمد الزعبي كتير لانو الوحيد اللي جاوب بصراحة_
_وهو اللي اقنعني بجوابه وكان عندو الجرأة ليوصل رأيه الصحيح_
_ازا انا بنت وبس اعرف هيك شي عن اي انسانة ئريبة مني_ 
_بسرعة بدايئ وبعصب من خوفي عليها "فكيف الشب"_
_لاني برأي الحب نادر الوجود جدا جدا جدا_ 
_الموجود هو علاقات يمكن تكون بريئة بس برأي علاقات_ 




_مشكورة برادايس ... اكيد الموقف صعب .. ممكن معك حق .._ 
_بس اكيد مش الحل الطخ والقتل .._ 
_لانه لو كانت ردة الفعل هيك .. كان نص الشعب الاردني مقتول والنص الثاني بقفقفه .._ 
_بتوقع دائما بهيك حالات لكلام العقل .. وللتروي .. مكان_  
_مشكورة على المرور الجميل .._

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

جيد جداً التغير يبدأ من التغير بالأفكار 
الصراحة حلوة

----------


## العقيد

ما منا التفكير المتعصب لهيك حالات لانا رح نندم عليه طوول العمر وخصوصا اذا قتلنى او عملنا عاها ببنت !!!

----------


## ابو العبد

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  








عمرك لا تصدق لانه مش ضروري حد يصدق ويتقبل رأيك.. المهم الواحد مقتنع وخلص, بالعقل يا استاذ بتنحل الامور وحسب الشغله نسبيه وهاذ الي عندي
_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ديسم الجنيد

يمكن تكون الصيغة الانسب للسؤال:
تخيل انك تكتشف انه اختك بتعيش قصة حب... شو بتعمل؟

هيك ممكن نجمع الآراء اكثر
لانه.. كما ورد في احد التعليقات.. الاخت ما رح تصارح اخوها الا اذا عارفة انه رح يتفهم

اما بالنسبة للسؤال بعد التعديل


برأيي...

المثالية رد ساذج... لانة في النهاية انفعالاتنا وليدة لحظتها


السؤال الاهم....
يا اعزائي و اصدقائي في هذا الوطن:

"هل تعتقد او تؤمن ان اختك (انسان)؟"


الثقافة و الروح الحية هي حصن الانسان
وعند ارباب الروح الحية من الرجال... الاحساس لا يقود الى الحضيض..
وكذلك المرأة

نحن لا نختلف شيئا على صعيد الروح
المرأة العاملة المجتهدة المتقدمة في الحياة... تكرة و تنتقد مجالس النساء التقليدية و ذاتها بعيدة كل البعد عنها... في الوقت الذي ينغمس بهذة المجالس بشكل او بآخر الرجل العاطل الكسول الفارغ الروح



فقط.... بعد ان تفهم ان اختك و امك و زوجتك انسان

عليك ان تكون مستعدا و قادرا على حمايتها من حضيض المجتمع و خداعة

و عليك ان تحميها من نفسها
بتثقيفها و تعليمها الحياة خير و شر


عندها
لن يكون هذا السؤال شيئا

----------


## غير مسجل

> عمي انا بدي احب عكيفي واذا هي بتحب لاطخها واشرب من دمها وما حد يناقشني
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _اولا انا هسه ما بحب ...ثانيا اذا انا حبيت غير لما اختي تحب..انا شب ...بلا ما نقعد نحكي حكي مثالي بعيد عن الواقع والحياة...احنا بمجتمعنا الشب بصير يحب والبنت لأ  وبتنكتب وصمة عار علي اذا بسمحلها تحب...مش عدوري بدو يتغير المجتمع والناس تتغير ...زي ما هي بدها تحب تراعي شعوري وموقفي كرجل شرقي_



يا أخي..........

؟

----------


## غير مسجل

انا مع رأي زهرة التوليب 200%

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
_السلام عليكم من جديد ، 

بدي أكرر على رأيي بالموضوع لانه بالمره الماضيه كنت احكي بسرعه لانه ثاني يوم كان علي امتحان مايكرو 

ممكن أغلبكم و خاصه أحمد الزعبي ما فهم اللي انا بقصده 

اول اشي انا بقصد بالحب الشعور الداخلي بالانجذاب نحو شخص معين ، و مش باضرورة يكون هالشعور مقترن بعلاقة على ارض الواقع 

اذا فالحب شعور داخلي أولاً قبل تكون أي علاقة و هذا الشعور الداخلي لدى الفتاه هو الذي على الاخ التعامل معه بعقلانيه ، اذا فانا لا اتكلم عن علاقة ، انا اتكلم عن شعور داخلي 

فحين تأتي الفتاه بعد أن اثقلها الاضطراب ، وشعرت بالحيرة ، وانها تصارع عواطف غير محددة الشكل بداخلها ، فاذا جاءت لأخيها ، وأسرّت له هذا الشيء الغريب الذي تشعر به بداخلها 

فلنا ان نضع الملاحظات التاليه على تصرف الفتاه : 

1 - بعد ان شعرت الفتاه بالحب ، و الانجذاب نحو شخص معين ، فجاءت الى اخيها - احرص الناس على شرفها و كرامتها - هذا دليل على ان الفتاه سلكت أصح الطرق لعدم الوقوع بالخطأ ، حين التجأت الى عائلتها المتمثلة بأخيها ، و هذا دليل أن الفتاه لا تريد الوقوع بالخطأ ، ولا تريد الانصراف للتصرفات المحضورة باقامة علاقة تدنس شرفها ، مثل العلاقات التي نراها في جامعاتنا هذه الايام 

فلو اردت الفتاه الانحراف ، و اقامة علاقة مثل هذه ، فانا بالتأكيد لن تأتي كي تأخذ رأي أخيها 

فلنفرض اذا أننا استنفذنا جميع الاسباب و البراهين التي تدعونا للتصرف بعقلانية ، ألا يستحق خوف الفتاه على شرفها الاحترام  ؟

و هذه الفتاه التي أغلقت أبواب الانحراف المتاحه لها بسهوله ، و التي قد تفسر لها مشاعرها ، أو تشعرها بارتياح مؤقت ، و رفضت كل الاساليب المشبوهه و التي تسيء لكرامتها الانثوية ، هذه الفتاه هل ينقصها الضرب لتسوية اخلاقها ؟

هذه الفتاه التي جاءت الى أخيها خوفا منها من هذه المشاعر التي تتحرك بداخلها أن تسيء لشرفها و سمعتها ، هل نكافئها بالضرب ؟ 

2 - لنفرض أن حماسة الرجل الشرقي - و التي أقر بأنها اول ما يخطر ببال الرجولة - اخذت هذا الاخ بأن أوسع أخته ضرباً ، و أسال الدماء من انحاء جسمها ، و أشبعها ألمها ، و أغرقها باللكمات و الركلات ، فلنا ان نضع الملاحظات التاليه على تصرف الاخ : 

أ - الاولاً و قبل كل شيء يكون الاخ قد وضع أخته بحاله عاطفية و نفسية شديدة التأزم ، مما قد يؤثر على قراراتها و تصرفاتها ، و سوف تعشر الفتاه انها كائن حي منقوص الكرامة ، و ممنوع الاحساس ، مما سوف يسبب لها عقدة دائمة من الحياة ، و حنق و حقد شديد على كل الكون ، لانها انثى 

ب - سوف تتوصل الفتاه الى نتيجة انها أخطأت حين توجهت الى أخيها ، و سوف تقرر ان لا تلجأ الى عائلتها في أي شيء او مشكله قد تواجهها بالحياة أبدا 

ج - كل ممنوع مرغوب ، فقد يولد تصرف الاخ شعوراً بالتحدي لدى الفتاه ، مما قد يؤدي بها الى سلوكيات خاطئة

د - ( وقد يكون الاصح ان اضع هذه النقطة بالبداية ) هل نكون قد عالجنا الموقف بالضرب ، المشكله التي بين يدينا الان هل نكون قد منعنا اسبابها بالضرب ، هل نكون قد أعدنا خلق قلب الفتاه الى قلب لا يعشق ؟ 

أظن ان كل منطق يقول لنا : لا ، لم نعالج المشكله 

3 - أما لو تصرف الاخ بعقلانبه و حكمة ، و أحتوى أخته ، و أشعرها بأنها لم تخطئ العنوان عندما دقت باب الاخوة ، و أشعرها بانه قريب منها ، وانه يقف الى جانبها ، وناقش عواطفها ، و هدأ من روعها ، و آوى لوعتها ، و أشعرها بانها اذا ذرفت دمعه سوف تجد من يمسحها ، و أن كرامتها الانسانية و الانثوية محفوظة ، وذات قيمة عظيمة 

هنا يمكن ان نضع الملاحظات التالية على تصرف الاخ : 

أ - اولا و قبل كل شيء ، سوف يزداد شعور الفتاه بأن اقدامها على انشاء علاقة منحرفة هو تصرف خاطئ ، و سوف يزداد اعتداد الفتاه بشرفها و نقاء سمعتها ، و سوف تتأكد ، و تتعمق لديها فكرة أن عواطفها و مشاعرها ، لن تُصرف بالطريق الصحيح اذا اقدمت على العلاقات المنحرفة ، و سوف زداد اخلاق الفتاه - بعد ان وجدت المأوى - عفةً ، و رفعةَ و طهراً

ب - سوف تقرر الفتاه ان عائلتها هي مأواها الاول و الاخير لأي طارئ قد يظهر في حياتها ، و سوف تزداد ثقتها - المننوحة مسبقاً - باخيها ، وسوف لن تتردد في اللجوء الى عائلتها بالمستقبل 

ج - سوف تهدأ مشاعر الفتاه ، و سوف يعمل تصرف الاخ على تثبيط عواطفها الداخلية ، الامر الذي سوف يفسح المكان اكثر للعقل ، و النهاية بالتصرف الصحيح ، المبني اساساً على الشرف و العفة 

د - قد يصل الاخ مع اخته بنقاشهما الى فكرة تفتح عيني الفتاه على أمور كانت تجهلها ، و قد يتبين جانب معين من الموضوع . او صورة أُخرى للموقف ، الامر الذي ينهي وجود هذه المشاعر 

ه - قد يتوصلان الى حل منطقي للموضوع ، يحفظ على الفتاه شرفها و عفتها و كبريائها 


فترى أي الحلين كان انسب ؟؟ 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------


أما العلاقات المنحرفة بين الشباب و الفتيات بالجامعات هذه الايام - والتي كنتم تسمونها حباً - فهي مرفوضة دينياً ، و أجتماعياً ، و عرفياً ، و شرقياً 

كما انني سبق و ان قلت ، أن الفتاه التي نالت تربية سليمة في بيت اهلها ، سوف لن تقدم على تلويث سمعتها ، و تعكير شرفها ، بالجلوس تحت الاشجار ، و خروج المشاوير ، و ارتياد المقاهي ، و تبادل المكالمات الهاتفية المنحرفة 

و ان حدث ذلك فان نقصاً بالتربية تعاني منه الفتاه ، يحتاج للقسوة ، و الشدة ، الحزم 


فان العقلانية بالتصرف مع الحب ، و القسوة بالتصرف مع اللانحراف ، ينبثقان من نفس المنطلق  .. الا وهو احترام الكرامة الانسانية !!_

ما في كلام بعد هالكلام

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
مش عارف شو اللي قادني على هالموضوع فجأة وصلت اله ، قرأته كله

المهم ، سوالفي  :Db465236ff:  ، كان ثاني يوم علي امتحان مايكرو و المادة موت 

ولا بعد ما روحت من الامتحان كمان سلختكو خطاب  :Db465236ff: 

والله ايام نقاشات حلوة ليش الحكي  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center]

انا هاي اول مره أقرأه 

أول شي محمد وزهرة التوليب وعمار يسعدكم ... كفيتو ووفيتو ... يعني زي ما بدي اكتب وزياده ... بس راح أضيف ع كلامكم... من الجانب الديني لان هذا الشئ الوحيد الصح وغير هيك بتكون مجرد نقاشات مبنيه على قناعات شخصيه
والأحلى ان تكون قناعاتنا توافق دينا الصحيح 

مسيوو أحمد الزعبي ...  :SnipeR (83):  بمثل هذه القناعات يا مسيوو أصبح -للأسف- الحلال صعبااا والحرام سهلا ... لذلك ديييير بالك ...
بحترم صراحتك ويمكن يكون موقفك مو غلط لقناعات معينه بداخلك ... لكن متل ما حكى عمار ... كمل موقفك للنهايه وطالما ما في حب شريف ... حرم (شعور )الحب عن نفسك متل ما بتحرمه عن اختك فالاحسااس واحد وقلت الشرف بالحب موجوده بالطرفين >>> يعني ممكن تجي بنت تضحك عليك ما بتعرف  :Db465236ff: 
وفي رد تاني إلك مع احترامي الشديد هل تعلم انت -أو أي أخ - ما دخلك فيها تحب ولا ما تحب وهاد شي بخصها وما بخصك ... حياتها مو حياتك ... مو انت الي راح تحرمها من أشياء راح تبني عليها سعادتها ... (بعيدا عن الخطأ وعين الرعايه طبعا )
عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن رجلاً قال: "يا رسول الله في حجري يتيمة قد خطبها رجل موسر ورجل معدم، فنحن نحب الموسر وهي تحب المعدم، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لم نر للمتحابين غير النكاح
يعني زوجها لمن تحب ... يعني رأي غير رأي المتحابين مو مهم ... وهاد بمثابه أبوها (لليتيمه )

وكي تطاع أيهااا الأخ اطلب المستطاع ... فالحب شعور خلقه الله فينا ... ما راح يجي يحاسبنه على شيئ خلقه بداخلنا دون إراده منا لحتى إحنا نحاسب ... لمحت المرأة الصالحة لرغبتها بالتزوج من موسى عليه السلام بقولها – كما قاله الله تعالى عنها - : ( قَالَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا يَا أَبَتِ اسْتَأْجِرْهُ إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنِ اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ الْأَمِينُ ) القصص/ 26 ، 
لمحت ولا صرحت من مهم هاد بعود للتربايه المهم وصلت لأبوها فكرت انها (بتحب)

أيضا ... 

عن ثَابِت الْبُنَانِيِّ قَالَ : كُنْتُ عِنْدَ أَنَسٍ ، وَعِنْدَهُ ابْنَةٌ لَهُ ، قَالَ أَنَسٌ : جَاءَتْ امْرَأَةٌ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَعْرِضُ عَلَيْهِ نَفْسَهَا ، قَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَلَكَ بِي حَاجَةٌ ؟ .
فَقَالَتْ بِنْتُ أَنَسٍ : مَا أَقَلَّ حَيَاءَهَا ، وَا سَوْأَتَاهْ ! وَا سَوْأَتَاهْ ! قَالَ : هِيَ خَيْرٌ مِنْكِ ، رَغِبَتْ فِي النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَعَرَضَتْ عَلَيْهِ نَفْسَهَا .
رواه البخاري ( 4828 ) .

والحديث صحيح طالما رواه البخاري ... 
وبهاد الحديث كمان تغيرت أنا عندي قناعه انو مو بس شعور الحب بكون شريف لو ضل حب عذري من بعيد لبعيد بس ... في سلوكيات (مو أي سلوكيات ) بكون الهدف منها توصيل اعجاب احد الطرفين بالأخر بطريقه لا تعتبر غلط ولا حرام إلا إذا احنا ومجتمعنا حرمناها ع أنفسنا ... هي ليست من الحرام ، ولا من العيب عند من يعقل دينه ...شي اكيد ان تختلف السبل باختلاف العصور والأزمان لكن النتيجة واحدة ... الحب  :SnipeR (51): 
لأن جميل الحب في ذاته ... ولا أحد مجبوور أن يكتم قلبه بحكم الله فما دخل بنو البشر  :SnipeR (30): 
الحب حلال وليس حراما ... مافي شرع يدفع ولا نصوص تمنع ... لكن برأي على الفتاه أن تكون ذكيه تعلم ما تفعل؟؟!! ولمن تفعل؟؟!! ولماذا تفعل ؟؟!! وهنا الخلاصه  :Smile: 


يقول الإمام ابن حزم في كتابه طوق الحمامة: "الحب -أعزك الله- أوله هزل وآخره جد. دقت معانيه لجلالتها عن أن توصف فلا تدرك حقيقتها إلا بالمعاناة ) <<<  :Eh S(2):  فعلا  :Eh S(2): 










[/align]

----------


## دليلة

عني الصراحة راح احكي لها تطلب منه يجي يقابل ابي وعطيها فرصة لو مااجى


راح اعطيها اختيارين ياتنسى الموضوع يااحكي لماما

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله اكبر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

حكتها جوري :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الحب حلال :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

مارح احكيي شي هي كبيرة و تساوي اللي بدها ياه

----------


## anoucha

> الله اكبر
> 
> حكتها جوري
> 
> الحب حلال


هههههههههههه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> 


ميين قلك انو الحب حررااااااااام؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

حبيبتي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> الله اكبر
> 
> حكتها جوري
> 
> الحب حلال


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> الله اكبر
> 
> حكتها جوري
> 
> الحب حلال


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


 
بكره بدي اعمل حفلة بالجامعه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> بكره بدي اعمل حفلة بالجامعه


اعمل اعمل 
الموضوع بستاهل 
وانا اذا روحت بكير باجي بحضرها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اعمل اعمل 
> الموضوع بستاهل 
> 
> وانا اذا روحت بكير باجي بحضرها


 
جيبي معك التكنو كلها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

كل شي على حسابي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يزلمه الحب حلال من زمان , بس للتمويه فقط  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
خلوها لبعد بكره

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يزلمه الحب حلال من زمان , بس للتمويه فقط


لا يا زلمه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

معقول :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خلوها لبعد بكره


منخليها حفلتين

بكره و بعد بكره

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

:SnipeR (69):  :Icon26:  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

خجلانة تحكيها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الي 98 يوم و انا مقتنع انه حرام :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اللله يسامحك بس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا يا زلمه
> 
> معقول


طبعا طبعا , راحت عليك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
اختصروا ولا هلا بسحب كلمتي  :Eh S(2): 
ماشي مسيو عمار  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

> منخليها حفلتين
> 
> بكره و بعد بكره


يا عيني على الكرم كله  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> اختصروا ولا هلا بسحب كلمتي 
> ماشي مسيو عمار 
> [/align]


 
اختصر يا عمار و قسم على اثنين و الباقي اعطيه لسوسن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يا عيني على الكرم كله


و انتِ معزومه عالحفلتين :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> اختصروا ولا هلا بسحب كلمتي 
> ماشي مسيو عمار 
> [/align]


 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## آلجوري

:Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اختصر يا عمار و قسم على اثنين و الباقي اعطيه لسوسن


 :Db465236ff:  صعب ما في باقي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بيكون احسن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> بيكون احسن


خلص بضرب و اكيد في باقي وبعطي لسوسن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

لا....اعطيهم لمها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

عشان تهدي اعصابها و تروق بدل ما تكون دائما معصبه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## renah

بطخها وبطخه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بمزح
اكيد حسب الاخو ؟؟؟؟والاخو حسب الاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يعني الشب برداها لحاله وما برضاها لاخته
واكيد برضاها لبنت الناس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟(حبيبته)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟معظم الشباب هيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا....اعطيهم لمها
> 
> عشان تهدي اعصابها و تروق بدل ما تكون دائما معصبه


مها بتضربنا بالباقي :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

معناتو هاد لا يحكي عن الحب

 :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مها بتضربنا بالباقي


 
بعدين بطلع الرقم اكبر من الرقم الاول الي تم اختصاره :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و منقسم قسمه جديده يا صاحبي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> بعدين بطلع الرقم اكبر من الرقم الاول الي تم اختصاره
> 
> و منقسم قسمه جديده يا صاحبي


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> حبيبتي


لك حرام يا زلمة بهدلتها لهاي حبيبتك

----------


## غسان

_شو قصتكم مع الدفاتر القديمه .. في مواضيع طويله عريضه جديده وما حدا راد 

كل الحق على خالد_

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  مظلوم خالد انا الي فتحته

----------


## بيلسان

*
ولللللل يا ربي!! خلصت الدنيا و ضاقت فيه اللا احكيلو !! 
يعني بالله كيف بدي احط البنزين على النار وحكيلو ما تولع!! 
اصلا احتراما لرجولتو ما رح احكيلو!! 
*

----------

